# Awww, Brooke...You're such a Daddy's girl!



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Daddy's in the kitchen making himself a cuppa tea so as usual Minx and Brooke are hanging around hoping for a treat and/or laptime with Daddy when he settles down in his comfy armchair. However, when Mommy appears with camera in hand Minx does her usual camera shy disappearing act, so again no Minx pics. :roll: 

Goody, Daddy's making a cuppa. Now I get to have laptime with Daddy.










Can I get up in your lap now Daddy???










Please, pretty please Daddy???










Mommy, no more photos. Daddy's falling asleep now and I'm getting sleepy too.










But I guess the good thing is I get to have Daddy's lap all to myself because Minx doesn't like that pesky camera.










Oh, Daddy's asleep now.










Yep, this is my favourite place to be, besides Mommy's lap of course.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

All I can say is perfect  wonderful photos  I love the photos of her with her little ears back , what a precious little girl


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You know me, I'm a big ears flattened back fan. :lol: 

She is so, so, so, so, SOOOOOO beautiful! Her facial expressions are priceless. How could daddy possibly resist?

Know what my favorite part of any chi's body is? The corner of the mouth where the upper and lower jaws meet. I think it makes them look so vulnerable and my heart just melts. That particular spot on Lily is quite pronounced because she's had some side and back teeth extracted. It makes her lower jaw slump just a teensy bit in that area. I can hardly look at that spot on her without turning into mush. :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Lovely pictures, i even got hubby out of his chair to have a look, she looks like our Sully but darker


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

She is seriously one of the most beautiful dogs I've ever seen! So cute! I love her little mouth, too! And what a pretty color.

I am such a sucker for long haired


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh melt my heart!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> You know me, I'm a big ears flattened back fan. :lol:
> 
> She is so, so, so, so, SOOOOOO beautiful! Her facial expressions are priceless. How could daddy possibley resist?
> 
> Know what my favorite part of any chi's body is? The corner of the mouth where the upper and lower jaws meet. I think it makes them look so vulnerable and my heart just melts. That particular spot on Lily is quite pronounced because she's had some side and back teeth extracted. It makes her lower jaw slump just a teensy bit in that area. I can hardly look at that spot on her without turning into mush. :lol:


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I know just what you mean Rachael! I also just love that little soft hair just behind the ears. Nyum Nyum! :love1: 

Love the pictures...so sweet! How do you get the pictures to be so big? I can't seem to figure out how to do that...mine are much smaller no matter what i do with them. :dontknow:


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

beautiful! i just love brooke! and minx too of course!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

She is a beautiful little girl... love the pics!! I just wish Minx wasn't camera shy so we could see her pretty face as well!!

I might add... your camera takes GREAT photos!! All of those are suitable for framing! LOL


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Brooke is such a precious little girl! These chis certainly cannot resist a warm lap to sleep on and daddy's can't resist their little girls! Too bad Minx is so camera shy! She's gorgeous as well!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

She has such a beautiful coat!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What gorgeous little girls!! The pictures are difinitely suitable for framing! I love flat Chi ears too, they just look so submissive and vulnerable that way.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Brooke is stunning!!! Too bad Minx is so shy!!!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Beautiful pics and great captions! She is so precious!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

she is beautiful , the photos are lovely :wave:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

LOL Lina does the exact same thing! Well, we've all seen the pictures of how she wakes up her daddy in the morning lol


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Cooper said:


> She is a beautiful little girl... love the pics!! I just wish Minx wasn't camera shy so we could see her pretty face as well!!
> 
> I might add... your camera takes GREAT photos!! All of those are suitable for framing! LOL


Would you believe, as soon as I put the camera away Minx appeared from nowhere and wanted to join Brooke for laptime with Daddy too.  

Thanks, but I must confess I delete HEAPS more pics than I save. I LOVE digital cameras.  :wave:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Love the pictures...so sweet! How do you get the pictures to be so big? I can't seem to figure out how to do that...mine are much smaller no matter what i do with them. :dontknow:


Thanks Jolie's Mom.  I upload my photos to www.photobucket.com then resize them there. I then copy & paste the bottom Img line under the pic to my posting. Using photobucket also allows you to put more than 3 pics in your posting. :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She is beautiful I bet dad loves to have her sit on his lap Who wouldn't


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

she is beautiful


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

What a gorgeous gorgeous girl she is! So photogenic! A real little model  She should give that crazy little sis of hers a few modelling tips so we can see more of her pretty face too! Great pics May!
oh, and that 3rd one reminds me of Ruby! Except when you go to pick her up most of the time she scoots off, is that normal?


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Awww, how cute! I'm a big fan of the "ears flattened back" as Rachael said. Anytime Josie flops ear ears down or back, I have to scoop her up and give her tons more kisses...I think she's beginning to think I'm too clingy!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She is so gorgeous! Her coat is beautiful too!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is so beautiful...the pic of her looking up at Daddy is wonderful.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Ruby's Ma said:


> What a gorgeous gorgeous girl she is! So photogenic! A real little model  She should give that crazy little sis of hers a few modelling tips so we can see more of her pretty face too! Great pics May!
> oh, and that 3rd one reminds me of Ruby! Except when you go to pick her up most of the time she scoots off, is that normal?


Thanks Peta! :wave: My girls do that too occasionally, more so Minx. They used to do it all the time when we first got them at 13 months & 9 months of age. But now if Brooke gets an acknowledgement from us she generally jumps right up whereas Minx "flattens" down waiting to be picked up.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Thanks a lot everyone for your lovely comments! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

brooke is such a supermodel  she's the prettiest !!

kisses nat


----------

